# Biscayne Bay Report



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

You are making me crazy. My skiff is being refurbished at Islamarine and I am high and dry. :'(


----------



## GOLDEN_TARPON (Jun 11, 2008)

the trout fishing has also been great with some big fatties in the mix specially during dust and dawn, they have been slamming top water plugs


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

where have you been getting the trout in biscayne? I have been looking for them but have had little luck with the bigguns, just a few schoolies, any specifics on where they hangout?
thanks


----------



## GOLDEN_TARPON (Jun 11, 2008)

> where have you been getting the trout in biscayne? I have been looking for them but have had little luck with the bigguns, just a few schoolies, any specifics on where they hangout?
> thanks



just look for good grass flats with solid bait also if you find grass flats by any mangrove's work both the flat and mangroves. the saying "big bait big fish" is especially true for trout.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Jr fly,

There are a few giants laying on the edge of the flats in front the gables canal. And, any of the flats out in front of the Groove can produce giants as well. Patience is key. Look for pelicans diving on pilchards. Match the hatch! Tight lines , Captian E


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks capt


----------

